# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Primer simulacro de emergencia nacional por inundaciones que se realiza en España

## tescelma

Castilla y León acoge, el próximo 11 de marzo, el primer simulacro de emergencia nacional que se realiza en España

http://www.112.jcyl.es/web/jcyl/112/...2/Comunicacion





> *Castilla y León acoge, el próximo 11 de marzo, el primer simulacro de emergencia nacional que se realiza en España*
> 
> *Fuente:*
> 
> Consejería de Fomento y Medio Ambiente
> 
> *Descripción:*
> 
> El consejero de Fomento y Medio Ambiente, Antonio Silván, y el general adjunto al general jefe de la UME (Unidad Militar de Emergencias), Alberto Asarta, han presentado esta mañana el ejercicio de emergencia nacional de nivel 3 que se realizará del 7 al 11 de marzo en la localidad segoviana de Palazuelos de Eresma. Es el primer ejercicio de simulación de estas características que se realiza en España y se movilizarán más de 2.000 efectivos del Ministerio de Defensa, UME, Ministerio de Interior, Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado, Cruz Roja Española, Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear, Ministerio de Fomento, AEMET y Junta de Castilla y León, especialmente la Agencia de Protección Civil, entre otros.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sí señor... más simulacros como éste hacen falta  :Smile: 

Sólo un ligero apunte, y es que no es el primer ejercicio de estas características que se realiza como se menciona en el comunicado. Al menos en 2010 en Extremadura y Portugal se llevó a cabo el EU-SISMICAEX, que fue bastante parecido, la única diferencia es que en aquella ocasión el desencadenante de la rotura de Valdecañas era un terremoto:




> http://www.hoy.es/20100313/local/sim...003131317.html
> http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/794600/0/
> 
> El proyecto de simulacro parte de una situación ficticia que pudiera producirse por un *terremoto de gran magnitud* localizado en el norte de Extremadura y que tuviera como consecuencia la *rotura de la presa de Valdecañas*, *afectando el torrente de agua a la central nuclear de Almaraz* y, posiblemente, por causa del aumento del caudal del pantano, *la presa de Alcántara acabaría rompiéndose* de igual modo, por lo cual *Portugal se vería también afectado.*

----------


## tescelma

Eso mismo pensó yo cuando lo he visto.

Lo que no me queda claro del simulacro de Extremadura es si se declaró el nivel 3 del Plan Especial de Inundaciones. Ya que pudo haber sido de nivel 2 (competencia exclusiva de la Comunidad Autónoma) aunque se active el Plan de Emergencia Nuclear de Almaraz (competencia Estatal).

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora mismo no recuerdo la secuencia exacta ya que creo que se aplicaban hasta 12 planes de emergencia de forma conjunta, PEP de presas, de protección civil, nucleares, etc.

Tendría que buscarlo entre los documentos. Sé que activó escenario 3 del PEP de Valdecañas, el PEI de Almaraz, y nivel 2 tanto en el INUNCAEX como en el PLASISMEX, pasando ambos posteriormente a nivel 2 del PLATERCAEX, a expensas de que el CSN activase o no el PENCA de Almaraz, comunicando a la DGPCyE del Ministerio del Interior la posibilidad de activación del Mecanismo Europeo de Protección Civil ante la coexistencia de los daños por seísmo, por inundación, por afectación de infraestructuras viarias y de suministro de energía y por afectación de la Central Nuclear de Almaraz.

Sé que se solicitaba al Min. del Interior la valoración de declarar nivel 3, lo que no sé es si éste lo aprobaba o no, supongo que sí. Una catástrofe de semejante magnitud, rotura de dos enormes presas, afectación de la CN de Almaraz y con Portugal en el horizonte... es un nivel 3 de libro, ninguna región tiene medios suficientes para afrontar semejante catástrofe, además de que por sí ya sería una emergencia de interés nacional.

----------


## tescelma

El que se declare el escenario 3 del PEP de Valdecañas y del PEP de Alcántara (que seguro que se declaró porque hubo rotura), no implica necesariamente que se declare el nivel 3 del Plan especial de Inundaciones.

Por otro lado la Directriz Básica de Planificación de Protección Civil ante el Riesgo de Inundaciones no aclara cuando se declara el interés nacional, a tal efecto la Norma Básica de Protección Civil (RD 407/1992) establece en su artículo 1.2 las emergencias en las que está presente el interés nacional, y entre ellas dice que serán declaradas de interés nacional "_Aquellas en las que sea necesario prever la coordinación de Administraciones diversas porque afecten a varias Comunidades Autónomas y exijan una aportación de recursos a nivel supraautonómico_". Bajo mi opinión creo que estaríamos en este supuesto, por lo que debería haberse declarado el "interés nacional". Pero hay un problema: cuando se realizó este simulacro no se había aprobado el Plan Estatal de Protección Civil ante el riesgo de inundaciones, ya que se publicó su aprobación en el BOE del Jueves 1 de septiembre de 2011, entrando en vigor al día siguiente (Resolución de 2 de agosto de 2011, de la Subsecretaría, por la que se publica el Acuerdo del Consejo de Ministros de 29 de julio de 2011, por el que se aprueba el Plan Estatal de Protección Civil ante el riesgo de inundaciones).

Con lo cual, el Estado, no podía asumir la dirección de las actuaciones ya que carecía de Plan.

Es por este motivo por el que creo que se refieren al simulacro de Segovia como el primero de emergencia nacional, o para ser más exactos deberían decir que es el primero en el que se declara el interés nacional y se activa el Plan Estatal de Protección Civil ante el riesgo de inundaciones. Ya el simulacro en sí, es muy similar al realizado en Valdecañas.

----------

